# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Νυχτερινός πανικός σε κοκατίλ και άλλες απορίες

## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Εχω ενα υπεροχο κοκατιλ 9 μηνων.Εχω πολλες αποριες γιατι δεν ξαναειχα ποτε παπαγαλο

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Ρώτα και θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες σου,κανένας δεν ήξερε στην αρχή Γωγω.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες στην όμορφη παρέα του gbc Εύχομαι καλή διαμονή και ρώτα ότι θες περνά να μας συστάσεις τον φιλο σου http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...83%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες Γωγώ και κλή συνέχεια με τον νέο σου φίλο. Υπομονή και αγάπη θέλει και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## xasimo

Να το χαιρεσαι Γωγω! Ειδικα αν εχεις κοκατιλ δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην σου λυθουν οι αποριες σε αυτο το φορουμ! Εχουμε κοκατιλάνθρωπους  ::

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες Γωγω στην παρεα !

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Εχω αποριες για τον νυχτερινο πανικο.Πρεπει να εχει φως το πουλακι η να ειναι στο σκοταδι?

Επισης με τι να σκεπαζω το κλουβι?Με τον σεισμο προχθες επαθε κριση πανικου και εχασε τα φτερα πτησης απο την μια φτερουγα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Γωγώ και καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας! 

Καλό είναι να υπάρχει στο χώρο του ένα μικρό φωτάκι, όχι εκτυφλωτικό που να μην το αφήνει να κοιμηθεί, αλλά αρκετό για να μπορεί να βλέπει αν χρειαστεί. Το κλουβί με ένα σκουρόχρωμο ύφασμα μπορείς να το σκεπάζεις, απλά όχι ολόκληρο για να μπορεί να περνά το φως από το φωτάκι! Με το σεισμό ακόμα και ανοιχτά φώτα να είχε θα τρόμαζε, ίσως να μην πετάριζε τόσο αλλά σίγουρα θα τρόμαζε. 

Δες αυτό το άρθρο συγκεκριμένα για το νυχτερινό πανικό: Νυχτερινός Τρόμος-πανικός στους Παπαγάλους Cockatiel

και γενικότερα άρθρα για τα cockatiel:


(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
( 20) Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
( 21) Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
( 22) Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
(23) Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel
(24) Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
(25) Πτερόροια
(26) Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
(27) Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel

----------


## Esmi

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!!!Ότι απορία και να έχεις θα τη λύσουμε εδώ μαζί... Καλή και ενεργή διαμονή εύχομαι!!!

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Καλησπερα :Embarrassment: .Εχω δυο αποριες.Γιατι οταν κανουμε μπανιο το κοκατιλ δεν πρεπει να βρεχονται τα ματια  και το ραμφος?Και γιατι ενω ο Τσιφτης ετρωγε πολλα μαυροματικα φασολια το καλοκαιρι τωρα τρωει ελαχιστα εως καθολου?Αλλαζουν διατροφικες συνηθειες αναλογα με την εποχη? ::

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τι εννοείς "κάνουμε" τον περνεις και τον βουτας.Υπάρχουν ειδικές μπανιέρες που οπότε θέλουν μπένουν μέσα.
Ότι του αρέσει τρώει  :: 
Στην ουσία τρώει ότι βρίσκεται στην φύση αυτή την εποχή.Δοκίμασε και άλλα όσπρια να του δώσεις μπορεί να τα βαρέθηκε

----------


## blackmailer

Οι διατροφικές συνήθειες φυσικά και αλλάζουν στη φύση αναλόγως την εποχή και κανονικά θα πρέπει να αλλάζουν και στην αιχμαλωσία ανάλογα την περίοδο (αναπαραγωγή/συντήρηση/πτερόρροια κτλ). Τα μαυρομάτικα συγκεκριμένα ίσως τα βαρέθηκε, δοκίμασε και άλλα όπως άγριο ρύζι, καλαμπόκι, αρακά κτλ...μην δίνεις το ίδιο συνεχώς!!
όσον αφορά το μπάνιο, ποιος είπε ότι δεν κανει να βρέχονται τα μάτια και το ράμφος? αφού βουτάνε μέσα στο νερό ολόκληρα τα πουλάκια...

----------


## blackmailer

καλησπέρα Γωγώ, καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ. Κάνε τις ερωτήσεις σου σε ένα σημείο και όταν το δει κάποιος που γνωρίζει θα σου απαντήσει, μην αγχώνεσαι...όλα στην ώρα τους!

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Οχι,δεν τον παιρνω και τον βουταω μεσα.Στην μπανιερα ουσιαστικα μονο τα ποδια πλενει και λιγο την κοιλια.Τον βρεχω με το ψεκαστηρι.Το πουλακι ανοιγει τα φτερακια του και κανει το μπανιο του.

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Καλησπερα :Happy0065: .Το αγριο ρυζι που μπορω να το βρω?Το καλαμποκι πειραζει να ειναι το μικρο για ποπ κορν?Το βραζω η ωμο?Εκτος απο φακες και μαυροματικα τι αλλα οσπρια να του δωσω γιατι δεν τρωει καθολου αυγο και χρειαζεται πρωτεινες το πουλακι,σωστα?Α και κατι ακομη. :Scared0016:  Ποσο συχνα τωρα το χειμωνα πρεπει να τον ψεκαζω προληπτικα με σπραυ για τα παρασιτα?Ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση :Love0040:  .Προσπαθω το καλυτερο για το μικρο μου.

----------


## blackmailer

άγριο ρύζι σε σούπερ μάρκετ ή ακόμα καλύτερα σε μαγαζί με βιολογικά. το καλαμπόκι παίρνε το κατεψυγμένο, ξεπάγωνε και το και δίνε το ωμό, όχι όμως το ξερό για ποπ κόρν, δεν θα μπορεί να το σπάσει...τώρα το χειμώνα έτσι κι αλλιώς οι ανάγκες του έχουν περιοριστεί (εάν φυσικά έχει ολοκληρώσει την πτερόρροια του), οπότε δεν έχει αυξημένη ανάγκη για πρωτείνη. Δίνε ένα βασικό μείγμα για σπόρους, λίγο καλαμποκάκι τη μια, λίγες φακές την άλλη, ρεθύθια μουλιασμένα και μετά σπασμένα επίσης μπορείς να δίνεις και θα είσαι κομπλέ. τέλος σπρέυ για παράσιτα μην ψεκάζεις συχνά, δεν έχει νόημα! κάπου την Άνοιξη αν θες ψέκαζέ τον λίγο αλλά ως εκεί...

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Ευχαριστω Νεκταριε για τις συμβουλες.Δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχει ολοκληρωσει την πτερορροια του.Απο οσο ξερω την ολοκληρωνουν 9 μηνων.Σας παραθετω μερικα στοιχεια μηπως μπορειτε εσεις να καταλαβετε καλυτερα.Οταν τον αγορασα απο pet shop στις 24 Απριλιου μου ειπαν οτι αιναι περιπου 2,5 μηνων.Δαχτυλιδι δεν ειχε.Τωρα το προσωπο του ειναι κατακιτρινο,το λοφιο του ειναι πολυ πλουσιο χωρις φαλακρα (οταν τον αγορασα στο λοφιο ειχε δυο-τρια φτερακια και μια μικρη φαλακρα),η πλατη ειναι διχρωμη(γκρι με πιο ανοιχτο γκρι),στα φτερα δεν εχει περλες αλλα στην ουρα εχει δυο φτερα με περλες.Χανει συχνα πουπουλα και πολυ σπανια κανενα φτερο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν το αγόρασες είχε κίτρινο στο πρόσωπο ή το απέκτησε στο διάστημα που τον έχεις; Αν το είχε τότε ήταν πιο μεγάλος από όσο σου είπαν. Αν δεν το είχε τότε είπαν αλήθεια λογικά και είναι όντως εννέα μηνών!

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Καλημερα :winky: .Οταν τον αγορασα Κωνσταντινα ,το προσωπο του ηταν πιο πολυ γκρι και λιγο κιτρινο,τα φτερα και η ουρα με περλες.Απλα επειδη χανει ακομη πουπουλα και σπανια κανενα φτερο μηπως ειναι μικροτερο?Αν ειναι εννια μηνων λογικα θα εχει ολοκληρωσει την πτερορροια.Οταν λοιπον την ολοκληρωνουν δεν χανουν καθολου φτερα και πουπουλα?Τωρα μοιαζει  καταπληκτικα σαν το κοκατιλ που εχεις φωτογραφια στο προφιλ σου.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γωγώ μια φωτογραφία του θα βοηθούσε αρκετά .  :Happy: 

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Περασαμε μια περιπετεια με τον Τσιφτακο γι αυτο και δεν ασχοληθηκα με το ανεβασμα φωτογραφιας.Περπατουσε ο κακομοιρης πανω στο χαλι και τον πατησε ο γιος μου.Ευτυχως οχι πολυ ωστε να του σπασει κατι αλλα δυστυχως το πουλακι επαθε ισχυρο σοκ.Ηταν λες και του εφυγε η ζωη απο μεσα του.Δεν ετρωγε ,δεν κινουνταν και ολο κοιμοταν με το ενα ματι ανοιχτο και το αλλο κλειστο.Αν δεν τον ταιζα εγω δεν ετρωγε.Καθομασταν με τις ωρες αγκαλια και τον χαιδευα.Τωρα ειναι καλυτερα.Του δινω τις βιταμινες Αnti-stess solution.Tο μονο προβλημα που εχουμε τωρα ειναι οτι ενω κελαηδουσε ασταματητα σαν αηδονι τωρα δεν κελαηδαει.Ελπιζω να επανελθει τελειως συντομα.Περασε μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια και φοβηθηκε πολυ ο καημενος.Μολις θα μπορεσω θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω μια φωτογραφια του για να δειτε τι πανεμορφος που ειναι.

----------


## xrisam

Γωγώ πότε έγινε αυτό που λες? 

Και που ακριβώς (στο σώμα) τον πάτησε ο γιός σου?

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb411/gwgwpsoma/DeltaEpsilonRhoMuAlpha%20TauSigmaIotaPhiTauEta%200  08_zps8v6vqsd4.jpg

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Το ατυχημα συνεβει πριν δεκα ημερες,την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη.Τον πατησε ευτυχως λιγο στην πλατη.Ο Τσιφτακος εχει επανελθει στα φυσιολογικα μονο που δεν κελαηδαει.Ισως φταιει και το γεγονος οτι κανει κρυο και δεν τον βγαζω στο μπαλκονι.Εκει αυτος δινει ρεσιταλ.Το προβλημα μου τωρα ειναι οτι σημερα που τον εκανα μπανιο ειδα αυτο που σας εστειλα στο δερμα του.Στις δυο φωτογραφιες ειναι βρεγμενος και φαινεται πιο πολυ.Το φτερωμα του δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα και γι αυτο δεν το ειχα προσεξει.Την προηγουμενη Κυριακη που τον ειχα ξανακανει μπανιο δεν το ειχε.Να σας πω επισης οτι λιγο πιο κατω απο αυτο στις ριζες απο τα φτερα εχει πολυ πουδρα ,σαν κομματια.Στην Αρτα δεν εχει πτηνιατρο και δεν ξερω πως να τον βοηθησω.Το ξυνει εντονα με το ραμφος

----------


## xrisam

Σε εκεινο το σημείο τον πάτησε ο γιός σου?

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Οπως μου ειπε ο μικρος ναι σε εκεινο το σημειο.Ξεχασα να σου πω οτι λιγα λεπτα μετα το πατημα οπως τον χαιδευα στην πλατουλα του μου μεινανε στο χερι αρκετα πουπουλα .Ο κτηνιατρος που τον πηγα στην Αρτα μου ειπε οτι ηταν απο το εντονο στες.Τι να κανω?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Για να δούμε πόσο δυνατό ήταν το πάτημα περίπου , πόσο ετών είναι ο γιος σου ;

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Ο γιος μου ειναι 11 ετων και 40 κιλα.Αλλα απο οτι μου ειπε δεν πατησε με ολη του τη δυναμη,ηταν ξυπολητος.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μήπως το χτύπησε και μάτωσε και τώρα κλείνει η πληγή του;

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Καλημερα.Τον κοιταξα εκεινη τη στιγμη γιατι απο εκεινο περιπου το σημειο βγηκαν τα πουπουλα,αλλα δεν ειδα αιμα.Εκτος κι αν ηταν γδαρσιμο και δεν το προσεξα γιατι εχει πολλα πουπουλα και δεν ειναι ευκολο να δεις το δερμα.Και χθες μετα το μπανιο το ειδα γιατι τον ειχα δει που ξυνοταν πριν δυο μερες,κοιταξα το σημειο αλλα επειδη αντιδρα και φευγει δεν μπορουσα να ανοιξω τα πουπουλα για να δω καλα.Παντως μου δινει την αισθηση οτι τον ποναει.Προβληματιζομαι.Ειν  αι απο το πατημα η' ειναι ακαρεα,μυκητες η' ψειρες?Τι να του βαλω?Και αυτα τα ασπρα τα χονδρα κομματια που εχει κοντα στη ριζα της φτερουγας τι ειναι?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ίσως τον πονούσε ή ήταν ερεθισμένο και από το συνεχές ξύσιμο έβγαλε αυτό το πρόβλημα. Κανονικά αν έχει τη πληγή σε σημείο που φτάνει να το πειράξει, πρέπει να μπει κολάρο (όπως βάζουν στα μεγαλύτερα ζώα μετά από επέμβαση κλπ), το οποίο θα βγαίνει για λίγες ώρες τη μέρα, μέχρι να θεραπευτεί. Αυτό έχω δει σε διάφορες σελίδες του εξωτερικού. Τώρα πρακτικά, επειδή στην Ελλάδα τέτοιο πράγμα δεν υπάρχει, δεν μπορώ να πω έγκυρα τι είναι και τι πρέπει να γίνει. Ίσως αυτό που είπε ο γιατρός για το στρες να ισχύει όντως και να το ξύνει συνεχώς από ψυχολογικές αιτίες.

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Αυριο θα παω στον συγκεκριμενο κτηνιατρο να τον ρωτησω.Εμπιστευομαι την γνωμη του γιατι ειχε και ο ιδιος επι 5-6 χρονια κοκατιλ , τωρα εχει εναν ζακο τον οποιο τον εχει χρονια και γενικως ασχολειται με πτηνα.Αυτος μου ειπε να δωσω στο πουλακι το anti stress solution που του εδωσα μετα το ατυχημα και τον βοηθησε.Παντως σημερα που τον εβγαλα για λιγο στο μπαλκονι μας ειπε ενα τραγουδακι μικρο.Δεν του αρεσει μεσα στο σπιτι ακομη κι αν τον εχω εξω απο το κλουβι.Στο μπαλκονι του αρεσει περισσοτερο.Μπορω να κανω κατι για να τον κανω να του αρεσει μεσα?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ποιο σημείο του σπιτιού τον έχετε γενικά; Ίσως να τον έχεις κοντά σε παράθυρο (χωρίς όμως να βρίσκεται σε ρεύμα) για να βλέπει και έξω αφού του αρέσει!

----------


## jk21

τα σημαδια δεν μπορουν να ειναι απο το πατημα ,γιατι αν εκανε εξωτερικες πληγες ,θα ειχε σιγουρα και εσωτερικα σπασιματα αλλα και αιματωματα ..

μαλλον το ποναει και το ξυνει  

κινειται κανονικα; εχει δυνατοτητα ο γιατρος για ακτινογραφια;  θα ελεγα να βαλει novaquazole αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο  στο γυμνο δερμα και στο κακαδο αλλα να εχει τη θετικη γνωμη του γιατρου .Αν υπαρχει αλοη σε ζελ ,ας εβαζε και απο αυτη  ή καλεντουλα αλοιφη ή ακομα καλυτερα σπαθολαθο (οχι στα φτερα μονο στο γυμνο σημειο ) 

σιγουρα αν το ξυνει ,χρειαζεται κολλαρο οπως ειπε η Κωνσταντινα

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Τον εχω στο σαλονι την ημερα και βλεπει εξω.Αυτος ομως θελει να βγει εξω γιατι το καλοκαιρι εβλεπε τα χελιδονια,τα ακουγε να κελαηδανε και κελαηδουσε κι αυτος.Δεν εχει γυμνο δερμα παρα μονο βρεγμενος φαινεται εκεινο το σημειο.Κινειται κανονικα ,πεταει και οταν πλησιαζω το χερι μου στην πλατη, επειδη με εχει παρει ειδηση οτι θελω να δω το δερμα ,τρεχει και εξαφανιζεται ,ενω πριν του αρεσε να τον χαιδευω στην πλατουλα.Ο γατρος λοιπον μου ειπε οτι λογω καιρου εχει πτερροροια και τα καινουρια φτερα δεν μπορουν να σκασουν.Πραγματι του φυτρωνουν παρα πολλα φτερα οπως ειδαμε.Συγκεκριμενα ειπε οτι αυτος οκαιρος τα εχει τρελανει τα πουλια.Μου εδωσε το pterophene,μου ειπε να τον κανω συνεχεια μπανιο ,και οσο γινεται να τον απασχολω για να μην ξυνεται.Αν σε μια βδομαδα δεν εχει ηρεμησει θα μου δωσει αντιβιωση.Δεν μου εδωσε τωρα επειδη οι αντιβιωσεις μυριζουν ασχημα και φοβαται μηπως δεν πιει ουτε το pterophene. Οποτε καντε συχνα μπανιο τα πουλακια για να μην αποκτησουν το ιδιο προβλημα με τον Τσιφτακο μου.

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Εγω ειμαι ο Τσιφτης και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος που βλεπω τα πουλακια

----------


## Ariadni

Ωχου τεντωνεται μωρε το μωρο! Ειναι πολυ ομορφος και οντως φαινεται χαρουμενος! Μακαρι η αγωγη αυτη να τν βοηθησει και να γινει γρηγορα καλα!

----------


## xrisam

> Τον εχω στο σαλονι την ημερα και βλεπει εξω.Αυτος ομως θελει να βγει εξω γιατι το καλοκαιρι εβλεπε τα χελιδονια,τα ακουγε να κελαηδανε και κελαηδουσε κι αυτος.


Και εγω έτσι τα έχω και βλέπουνε εξω και χαίρονται, αλλά όταν βγάζω έξω την Πηνελόπη μου τραβάω την κουρτίνα για λόγους αφαλείας!!! ::  :: 




> Ο γιατρος λοιπον μου ειπε οτι λογω καιρου εχει πτερροροια και τα καινουρια φτερα δεν μπορουν να σκασουν. Πραγματι του φυτρωνουν παρα πολλα φτερα οπως ειδαμε.Συγκεκριμενα ειπε οτι αυτος οκαιρος τα εχει τρελανει τα πουλια.


Πρώτη φορά το ακούω...




> Μου εδωσε το pterophene...


Το εχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε έντονη πτερορροία, το έπιναν παρόλο που μύριζε ασχημα σαν μπρόκολο :Sick0020: 



> ......μου ειπε να τον κανω συνεχεια μπανιο ..


με χλυαρό νεράκι, και να μην είναι σε σημείο που μπορεί να κρυώσει πχ ανοιχτο παράθυρο.


Περαστικά του είναι κούκλος!!!

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Κι εγω το ιδιο κανω.Τραβαω την κουρτινα οταν ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι.Ευτυχως η κουρτινα ειναι πολυ λεπτη κι ετσι βλεπει παλι εξω.Το pterophene προς το παρον το πινει.Κι εγω δεν φανταζομουν οτι λογω καιρου θα συνεχιζοταν η πτερροροια γι αυτο και τον εκανα μπανιο μια φορα την εβδομαδα.Φυσικα κλειστες πορτες και ζεστο το σπιτι .Αλλα αν δειτε ποσα καινουρια φτερα ξεφυτρωνουν...ειναι εντυπωσιακο, μεχρι και στα ποδια.Σημερα παντως καθοταν και τον εκανα παπι.Προφανως το ειχε πολυ αναγκη.Και επισης αυτο που τον απασχολει πολυ ωστε να μην ξυνεται τις ωρες που ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι, ειναι το παστελι.Επειδη ξερω οτι δεν ειναι καλα να τρωνε τετοια δεν του εδινα αλλα τωρα αναγκαστικα του εβαλα ενα και δουλεψε. Ασχολειται αρκετα.Βεβαια πιο πολυ παιζει παρα το τρωει γιατι σπαει μεγαλα κομματια και του πεφτουν στον πατο του κλουβιου.Σας ευχαριστουμε για τα κομπλιμεντα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γωγώ θα μπορούσες επιπλέον να του δίνεις και τσαμπί κεχρί μ θα του αρέσει και αυτό πάρα πολύ ,   :Sign0008:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι το τσαμπί κεχρί που προτείνει ο Μάριος, βοηθά πολύ και στο άγχος τους! Επίσης μπορείς να του δίνεις ξυλάκια αν του αρέσει να τα μαδάει. Αρκεί να βλέπεις πως τα κομματάκια πέφτουν κάτω. Οτιδήποτε μπορεί να καταστρέψει για να βγάλει την "ενόχληση" του από αυτό που έχει στην πλατούλα!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Tι διατροφη του παρεχεις; Ο γιατρος δεν ειπε τιποτα για καμια ακτινογραφια να βλεπατε μηπως εχει γινει καμια ζημια εσωτερικα; Πεταει ή του κοβετε τα φτερα; Πως καταφερε τον πατησε ο γιος σου; Γενικα πως τα πηγαιναν μεταξυ τους; Εχει αλλαξει η σχεση τους μετα το ατυχημα;

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Του δινω τσαμπι κεχρι και του αρεσει πολυ και ξυλακια και τα κανει κροσσια.Εχω κανει το κλουβι τσιρκο την ημερα με πολλα παιχνιδια και τα αφαιρω το βραδυ γιατι φοβαμαι το νυχτερινο πανικο.Τον Τσιφτη τον εκανα δωρο στο γιο μου στην γιορτη του και επειδη τον αγαπαει πολυ και ασχολειται μαζι του εχουν πολυ καλη σχεση οπως και πριν το ατυχημα.Τωρα πως τον πατησε δεν υπαρχει απαντηση.Ηταν ατυχημα.Πεταει κανονικα με τα πανεμορφα φτερα του τα οποια δεν θα εκοβα ποτε.Απο τροφη του δινω δυο της Versele Laga τη μοβ και την κοκκινη.Του βαζω επισης σπανακι,μπροκολο κουνουπιδι,πιπεριες ,μηλο μπανανα,αχλαδι,οσπρια βρασμενα,καρυδια ,καροτο,κολοκυθι και γενικως οτι φρουτα και λαχανικα εχω στο σπιτι και τρωει αν και οσο θελει.Που και που βαζω τρεις σταγονες βιολογικο μηλοξυδο στο νερακι,εσωτερικη αποπαρασιτωση καθε 4 μηνες και εξωτερικη προληπτικα Ανοιξη  και Καλοκαιρι.Επισης τηρω αυστηρους κανονες υγειινης .

----------


## Esmi

Αχ είναι πολύ όμορφος και γλυκούλης εκεί που τεντωνεται στην φωτογραφία... στα ωπα ωπα τον έχεις τον κύριο, τέλεια περνάει!!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Εβρασα σουπιοκοκκαλα σε νερο και λευκο ξυδι για 45 λεπτα.Τωρα τα εχω  να στεγνωσουν αλλα μυριζουν λιγο ψαριλα.Να τα ξαναβρασω η' δεν πειραζει?

Ευχαριστω πολυ Ερασμια για τα καλα σου λογια.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι προσπαθω το καλυτερο για το πουλακι.Ειναι σαν να μεγαλωνω ενα τριτο παιδι ,πιο ευαισθητο απο τα αλλα δυο που χρειαζεται πιο λεπτομερη φροντιδα.

----------


## xrisam

Συνήθως η πολλή ψαρίλα φεύγει αφου στεγνώσουν και περάσουν μερικές μέρες.

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Σας ειχα ξαναρωτησει και μου ειπατε οτι οταν το πουλακι κανει μπανιο δεν πειραζει να βρεχεται το κεφαλι.Διαβαζοντας ενα θεμα εδω στο Forum ο Ευθυμης ,αν δεν κανω λαθος, ανεφερε οτι δεν πρεπει να βρεχεται το κεφαλι τους.Τελικα πειραζει η' δεν πρεπει να τους βρεχουμε το κεφαλι?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εννοείς γενικότερα ; 
Τα πουλιά όταν κάνουν μπάνιο , πρώτα βρέχουν το κεφάλι βάζοντας το στο νερό και τινάζοντας το , οπότε σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει θέμα να βραχεί . 
Παρόλα αυτά , αν κάποιο πουλάκι δεν ξέρει να κάνει μπάνιο και πας με ψεκαστίρι καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται γιατί θα το φοβηθεί .  :Anim 25:

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Οταν πηρα τον Τσιφτακο ,επειδη ημουν ασχετη ,διαβασα πολλα θεματα και σε αυτο το φορουμ και σε αλλα.Στο θεμα του μπανιου λεγανε να μην βρεχεται το ραμφος και τα ματια.Φοβαμαι μην κανω καμια ζημια στο πουλακι για αυτο επιμενω.

----------


## xrisam

Oχι Γωγώ αυτό ισχύει αν στο νερό έχει προσθέσει μυλόξυδο για να μην τα τσούζει, αν είναι σκέτο νεράκι είναι οκ. Απλά πρόσεχε να είναι ζεστό όύτε καυτό ούτε κρύο :winky: 

Ίσα ίσα που παρατηρήσει ότι καμιά φορά πάνε στην ποτήστρα και βρέχουνε επίτηδες τα ρουθούνια τους γιατι μπορεί να έχουνε σκόνες απο τα σπόρια.

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Ναι το εχω προσεξει αλλα το ειχα απορια γιατι δεν ελεγε τιποτα για το μηλοξυδο εκει που το διαβασα.Μαλιστα  καπου αλλου  ειχα διαβασει οτι το μηλοξυδο αν ειναι νομιζω 5 βαθμων δεν πειραζει στα ματια.Οποτε ειχα την απορια αυτη μηνες τωρα.Απο τη μια διαβαζα να μην βρεχεται η μυτη και το ραμφος και αλλου διαβαζα οτιτο μηλοξυδο δεν βλαπτει τα ματια τους...Ευχαριστω για το ξεκαθαρισμα.Το νερο το ψεκαζω στο χερι μου για να δω ποσο ζεστο βγαινει γιατι μεχρι να φτασει απο το ψεκαστηρι στο πουλι κρυωνει.Οπως δοκιμαζουν το γαλα για τα μωρα.

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Καλημερα και Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους.Επανερχομαι στο θεμα με το δερμα του Τσιφτη.Οι πληγες που ειχε στην πλατη σχεδον φυγανε αλλα εκανε καινουριες εκει που ενωνεται η φτερουγα με το κορμι του.Περιμενα τοσες μερες γιατι εβλεπα οτι η πλατη βελτιωνοταν αλλα αυτος επιασε την φτερουγα τωρα.Πραγματι ηθελε κολαρο οπως ειχε πει η Κωνσταντινα αλλα δεν υπαρχει.Εσεις που εχετε  πειρα να του παρω αντιβιωση η' ειναι επικινδυνες?

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Μπορω στην πληγη κατω απο την φτερουγα να βαλω αμυγδαλελαιο ?

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Αν μπορει καποιος ας βοηθησει την κατασταση.Τωρα εφυγε η πληγη στην πλατη.Κατω απο την φτερουγα εχει λιγο γυμνο δερμα ,εκει στην πληγη.Του δινω αντιβιωση την Εrythromycin Provet αλλα τι να του βαλω τοπικα?

----------


## jk21

Γωγω δεν εχω παρακολουθησει καλα το θεμα απ την αρχη και δεν ξερω πως του ξεκινησες τη συγκεκριμενη αντιβιωση η οποια δεν κρινω οτι ειναι καταλληλη για προστασια μολυνσης σε εξωτερικους τραυματισμους .Για μυκοπλασμα ,καμπυλοβακτηριο ισως ... ουδεμια ομως σχεση ...  Βαλε  σπαθολαδο πανω στην πληγη .θα βρεις σε φαρμακειο σιγουρα 

*Σπαθόλαδο*δες και αλλες σχετικες δημοσιευσεις 

http://www.birdandexotic.com/articles/featherpick.pdf




> St. John’s wort, Hypericum perforatum,contains hypericine, a glycoside.Traditionally, St. John’s wortwas taken to relieve pain and treatneuralgia, anxiety and nervoustension.1 Today it is popular fortreating mild depression. St. John’swort seems to work by preventingthe sodium-dependent uptake ofcatecholamines and amino acids atthe synaptic nerve endings.4


http://www.greyforums.net/forums/sho...St-John-s-Wort


αλλα υπαρχουν και πολλες αλλες

βοηθα στην επουλωση των πληγων ,ειδικα αν ειναι κιολας σαν εγκαυμα και βοηθα στην αιτια του προβληματος (στρες καταθλιψη ,depressing )

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Καταρχας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.Αυτη μου εδωσε ο κτηνιατρος που τον πηγα για τις πληγες του.Γι αυτο ζητουσα την βοηθεια σας αλλα τωρα την πηρε ηδη μια εβδομαδα.Το θεμα ειναι οτι το πουλακι βγαζει κι αλλα φτερα και συνεχιζει και ξυνεται.Του δινω τη multi vit+vitA της beaphar και κανω οτι παιρναει απο το χερι μου για να μην ξυνεται.Απο καποια αρθρα που διαβασα γιατι δεν ηξερα τι να κανω, πιστευω οτι προκειται για παθολογικη πτερορροια.Στην πλατη εχει  πολλα φτερα και ειναι δυσκολο να βρω δερμα.   Σπαθολαδο μονο στα γυμνα σημεια?

----------

